# Gone Fishin' 6, 7, 8, 9



## weepete (Mar 15, 2020)

While not as productive for fishing today turned out to be quite good for some shots as the conditions varied into sunset. First proper beach trip of the year!




Gone Fishin&#x27; 6 by wee_pete, on Flickr




Gone Fishin&#x27; 7 by wee_pete, on Flickr




Gone Fishin&#x27; 8 by wee_pete, on Flickr




Gone Fishin&#x27; 9 by wee_pete, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 16, 2020)

Good set but number one for me................


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 16, 2020)

Nice set. Any luck .. any big ones?


----------



## Space Face (Mar 16, 2020)

You got me jealous mate.  I need to get of me fat butt and get some beach/rock fishin' done.  

Where were these taken and what did you catch, I'd assume dabs and flounders, maybe the odd whiting with a chance of bass by the looks of the ground there?


----------



## edsland (Mar 16, 2020)

Cool set gota like the rainbow


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 16, 2020)

all day into the evening... so nice ... great photos


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 16, 2020)

The first two are particularly nice. Even though I don't care for fishing (my experience having been with kids which was mostly untangling and unhooking lines! lol). Beautiful.


----------



## weepete (Mar 16, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Good set but number one for me................



Thanks Jeff, that one seems to be proving popular!



K9Kirk said:


> Nice set. Any luck .. any big ones?



Thanks mate, not much for myself, just a small flounder. The two other guys I was fishing with had 10+ each, not sure what I was doing wrong but I think my rods were a bit too stiff and the waves were pulling the bait out of the gulley holding the fish.



Space Face said:


> You got me jealous mate.  I need to get of me fat butt and get some beach/rock fishin' done.
> 
> Where were these taken and what did you catch, I'd assume dabs and flounders, maybe the odd whiting with a chance of bass by the looks of the ground there?



Thanks mate, this was Lunan beach. Mainly flounder with the odd turbot later in the year and a chance of the odd bass from what I've been told. First time fishing it for me and though I had a big bait out none of the bass were showing. Must have been a 2-3m swell and the water was very coloured, there's a big sandbank that runs down the beach and breaks the bigger waves making it fishable but it was a bit too rough to be ideal. Going back again later in the month for a club trip (hopefully).



edsland said:


> Cool set gota like the rainbow



Thanks edsland, took me a few moments to see it but it was a cracking double rainbow that was fleeting, unfortunatley too big to capture in one shot from where I was



Photo Lady said:


> all day into the evening... so nice ... great photos


Pretty much, nights are still short here but we fished 11am to 6:30pm just as the sun was setting. I can spend a lot of time on beaches like this! It was nice to get some shots throughout the day though.



vintagesnaps said:


> The first two are particularly nice. Even though I don't care for fishing (my experience having been with kids which was mostly untangling and unhooking lines! lol). Beautiful.



Thanks vintagesnaps, they are my favorites from the set I think. Yeah, fishing can be like that a little at times but at it's easyer when you know what you're doing but it's a weird hobby (at least when you take it to the extents I do!), kinda something you get or don't.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 16, 2020)

Space Face said:


> You got me jealous mate.  I need to get of me fat butt and get some beach/rock fishin' done.
> 
> Where were these taken and what did you catch, I'd assume dabs and flounders, maybe the odd whiting with a chance of bass by the looks of the ground there?


[/QUOTE]
Thanks mate, this was Lunan beach. Mainly flounder with the odd turbot later in the year and a chance of the odd bass from what I've been told. First time fishing it for me and though I had a big bait out none of the bass were showing. Must have been a 2-3m swell and the water was very coloured, there's a big sandbank that runs down the beach and breaks the bigger waves making it fishable but it was a bit too rough to be ideal. Going back again later in the month for a club trip (hopefully).[/QUOTE]

********************************************************
I thought it was somewhere east coast due to the supply boats in the water.

Lunan huh?  That's not too far from me and I've never thought of trying it.  You just at the car park and through the dunes there?  If so, it's a fairly easy access.

I've fished St Cyrus and Inverbervie a few times and many marks north of there so I might just take a drive down to Lunan sometime soon.

Cheers


----------



## weepete (Mar 16, 2020)

PM sent mate, certainly worth a punt.


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 17, 2020)

Great shots! #2 especially.


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 17, 2020)

How far can you cast?


----------



## weepete (Mar 17, 2020)

stapo49 said:


> Great shots! #2 especially.



Thanks, I think that may be my favorite of the set. the reflection of the sky in the sand was awesome.



AlanKlein said:


> How far can you cast?



With 6oz and 15lb line 146 yards is my best so far on the field. Nothing to really shout about as "good" casters can hit 200 yards with relative ease. Last year I was kicking about a bit with the lads from the Scottish Surfcasting Accociation and some of their guys doing 260-280 yards


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 17, 2020)

AlanKlein said:


> How far can you cast?



With 6oz and 15lb line 146 yards is my best so far on the field. Nothing to really shout about as "good" casters can hit 200 yards with relative ease. Last year I was kicking about a bit with the lads from the Scottish Surfcasting Accociation and some of their guys doing 260-280 yards[/QUOTE]

Is that spinning or baitcasting equipment?


----------



## weepete (Mar 17, 2020)

AlanKlein said:


> Is that spinning or baitcasting equipment?



I'd call it beachcasting mate, but surfcasting is I think used in most of the rest of the world. I suppose you could call it baitcasting but to me a baitcasting multiplier reel is smaller than the ones we use.  It's definatley not spinning!

My two rods in the pics are a Zziplex M4 Evo (14ft) and a Century Tip Tornado Low Diameter (13ft) Both custom built with Pac Bay Minima guides. Reels are Penn 525mkii on the M4 Evo and a Penn 515mkiii on the TTLD. I'm more set up for rough ground fishing than clean beaches but I'll take a carp rod next time!


----------



## Space Face (Mar 18, 2020)

weepete said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > Is that spinning or baitcasting equipment?
> ...



Nice gear. 

I have a Century Kompressor but have recently re-eyed on old Conoflex Cod 6 from the 80's.  My favourite rod ever.  It's a beast. 

Do you custom build your own?


----------



## weepete (Mar 18, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Nice gear.
> 
> I have a Century Kompressor but have recently re-eyed on old Conoflex Cod 6 from the 80's.  My favourite rod ever.  It's a beast.
> 
> Do you custom build your own?



Thanks mate, I'm pretty happy with both rods.

The Kompressors are really nice rods, a few of the guys I fish with have pairs and I've had a wee shot of the SS which felt like a fanstastic rod. The Cod 6s have a great rep as cracking fishing rods too. It's a real shame Conoflex went under. 

I haven't built these ones, the TTLD is an Alba Rods (built by the legendery Stan Massey). The M4 was built by a mate (Rossco McKay who builds a lot for Keens). 

I've got an old Grey's Appollo in the house that needs a re-build and I'll just do that one myself but for newer, better rods I prefer to have them done by someone who's a bit more practised at it.


----------

